# External Hard disk(1tb) required for a budget of 4100



## Ronnie11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys, So i need to buy a external hard drive urgently. I looked up at FK and there are a variety of options from 2.5 to 3.5 etc. Getting confused with these options, so was hoping that you could help me with these choices. Honestly i prefer WD over seagate. Have had some poor experience with seagate before. I need quick transfer speeds and minimum of 1tb storage. Quite a lot of important files will be stored, so i need a reliable one.

WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com

WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



Whats the difference between these two models?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 10, 2014)

WD My Passport has some extra software's bundled for backup and security purposes.

If you want to use these functionality go for My Passport - WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2014)

if reliability is your main concern then do not rely on only 1 hard disk.make sure to have backup of important data in another hdd.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 10, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> WD My Passport has some extra software's bundled for backup and security purposes.
> 
> If you want to use these functionality go for My Passport - WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



Honestly speaking, i dont need some of these security purposes, but will it take some of the space away from the hard drive??Will i get less storage space if i go for the passport version?Is the speed same in both?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> if reliability is your main concern then do not rely on only 1 hard disk.make sure to have backup of important data in another hdd.



I have 3 more external hdd, all WD, had one seagate hdd but that went bad. Data is backed up anyways.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok i have placed an order for WD ultra 1tb.Thanks everyone


----------

